# neue Wakü - GPU 90 Grad



## petep (4. Oktober 2017)

*neue Wakü - GPU 90 Grad*

Servus zusammen,

ich habe mal meine erste Wakü zusammen gebastelt und stolpere so ein bisschen über die grausamen Temperaturen der GPU.

Verbaut ist eine 1080 TI und ein 7700k. 
Der 7700k mit 5GHZ und 1,34v wird nicht heißer als 50 Grad und ist somit entspannt zu betreiben.

Die GPU springt jedoch Anwendungsunabhängig auf bis zu 90% ab Start - selbst undervolten auf 0,9v bringt da keine Änderung. 
Alle Lüfter auf "Volldampf" bringt ebenfalls keine Verbesserung.

Habt Ihr Ideen und Anregungen?
Ich tendiere ja zur Wärmeleitpaste (Grizzly Kryonaut) -> kann es sein, dass diese ggf. ausgehärtet ist, wenn die GPU nach "verkleben" ~4 Wochen nicht genutzt wurde?

Danke im Voraus  

Grüße pete


----------



## RtZk (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: neue Wakü - GPU 90 Grad*

Ich bin absolut kein Experte, aber ich würde dir Raten die 1080 ti auszustöpseln und die IGPU des 7700k zu verwenden, bis das Problem gelöst ist bevor du deine Grafikkarte noch schrottest.


----------



## Bariphone (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: neue Wakü - GPU 90 Grad*

Tja dann hast du vllt zu wenig oder nicht richtig aufgetragen? Ich tat einfach mal den Loop leer machen und den Sitz des Kühlers, Sauberkeit der Lamellen und die WLP checken.  Bei einer Grafikkarte kann man immer mehr draufmachen und der Kühler muss ganz gleichmäßig angezogen sein da der komplett Plan auf dem Silizium sitzen muss. Check das mal. Denn unter Wasser darf die je nach Radiatorfläche nicht über 45 bis 50Grad kommen.


----------



## petep (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: neue Wakü - GPU 90 Grad*

ja - lief auch jeweils nur Sekunden. Im Idle mit Lüfter auf 500 Umdrehungen läuft sie mit 20 Grad - also "Tiefenentspannt". 
Ich hätte nur gerne einen bestätigten Verdacht, bevor ich alles wieder aufschraube 

(Radiatorfläche sind 360 + 240)


----------



## chaotium (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: neue Wakü - GPU 90 Grad*

War bei mir auch der fall an der neuen 1080TI.
Mein Problem war, das ich eine alte WML paste benutzt hab. Wird bei dir nicht der Fall sein ^^
Ich denke der sitzt nicht richtig


----------



## hks1981 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: neue Wakü - GPU 90 Grad*

Ich tippe auch, dass du zuwenig Paste drauf hast und der Anpressdruck nicht komplett durchzieht.


----------



## Narbennarr (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: neue Wakü - GPU 90 Grad*

selbst keine Paste erklärt wohl kaum solche temps....

Zeig mal deinen Loop, vlt hast du was falsch gemacht! Ansonsten Montagefehler beim GPU-Kühler


----------



## hks1981 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: neue Wakü - GPU 90 Grad*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> selbst keine Paste erklärt wohl kaum solche temps....
> 
> Zeig mal deinen Loop, vlt hast du was falsch gemacht! Ansonsten Montagefehler beim GPU-Kühler



Klar! Wenn der Anpressdruck nicht gegeben ist kommt es zu diesen Temps. Hatte ich mit einer Zotac auch schon. Hier habe ich den Lüfter abgenommen und die alte Paste gegen neue ersetzt. Eingeschalten und Game gestartet und Zack waren 86c erreicht. Warum? weil ich die Paste zu dünn drauf hatte und der Kühler nicht mit der GPU verbunden war. Erst wie ich mehr Paste gab wars wieder so wie es sein sollte. Daher die Verbindung zwischen GPU > Paste> Kühler spielt eine große Rolle mit den Temps.


----------



## Narbennarr (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: neue Wakü - GPU 90 Grad*

Die Past soll nicht den Anpressdruck realsieren (kann sie gar nicht), die soll minimale Lücken füllen! Wenn ohen Paste *keinerlei * Kontakt zwischen Kühler und Chip besteht, stimmt was nicht. Für richtige Distanzen gibt es Wärmeleitpads, die aber nur bei Speicherchips genutzt werden


----------



## hks1981 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: neue Wakü - GPU 90 Grad*

Das eine Wärmeleitpaste keine Spachtelmasse ist, ist mir klar ^^ Jedoch füllt es eben diese kleinen unebenheiten und Lücken zwischen GPU und Kühler. Wenn also der Anpressdruck komplett gezogen ist und die Karte wirklich nicht komplett draufliegt hat man dies so. Sonst bräuchtest ja gar keine Paste, denn wenn in der mitte die GPU nicht plan ist, könnte sie ja trotzdem überall anders die Wärme abgeben.


----------



## Nathenhale (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: neue Wakü - GPU 90 Grad*

Also ich habe mehrere vermutungen. Habe um genaueres zu sagen wäre ein bild nicht Schlecht und genaue angaben welche GPU mit welchem Kühler verwendet wird denn nicht jeder 1080ti Wasserkühler passt auf jede 1080ti.


----------



## petep (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: neue Wakü - GPU 90 Grad*

Hallo,

anbei mal ein Bildchen von der Wakü.
Es handelt sich um eine 1080ti aorus xtreme mit einem Block von EK (3830046991669) -> gem. EK auch passend.


----------



## SPEED-DAVID (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: neue Wakü - GPU 90 Grad*

Ich habe auch schon gar ein paar Jahre mit Wasserkühlung im PC zu tuten und kann gut mit fühlen.
also zu aller erst kühler runter dann gucken ob der abdruck von GPU und kühler gleichmäßig ist (wie oben schon gesagt muss der kühler nicht 100% eben aufliegen zb wegen einer spule oder elko.
Und aufgar keinen Fall auch später NIE machen sind die wärmeleitpads für GPU zu nutzen.(ehmm es kann auch sein das die pads von den speicher zudick sind und der kühler so nicht die gpu erreicht dann da auch plw drauf,
da reicht auch billige weil du da mehr brauchst.
Auch kann es sein das beim zusammen bau was im schlauch gefallen ist ( stück Papier oder folie) was im kühler jetzt steckt und die Kühllamellen zusetzt je nach kühler kann dann das Wasser um die GPU fliesen ohne die GPU selber mit zukühlen


----------



## cann0nf0dder (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: neue Wakü - GPU 90 Grad*



petep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> anbei mal ein Bildchen von der Wakü.
> Es handelt sich um eine 1080ti aorus xtreme mit einem Block von EK (3830046991669) -> gem. EK auch passend.




ich hatte vor ein paar jahren mal 'passende' kühler von EK allerdings Motherboard Chipsatz ..... nach einer ordentlichen Behandlung der Kühler mit einer Flex passten sie dann sogar ........ seitdem kauf ich dort nichts mehr 
dazu passte dann auch die aktuellste mir bekannte EK Geschichte mit den Wasserkühlern für TR4, für den Treadripper ... die passen nicht richtig und ohne 'sanfte' Gewalt lassen sie sich wohl nicht richtig montieren weil die Gewinde oder so verkanten und sich der Kühler dann nicht bis zum passenden Anpressdruck auf dem Sockel verschrauben lässt 

würde daher empfehlen den kühler demontieren und die Kontaktfläche der GPU überprüfen 

edit:
hab grade auch noch die Aussage gefunden das Gigabyte das Aorus Layout mitten im Herstellungsprozess nochmals geändert hatte ..... aber keine offizielle Bestätigung dazu, nur User die feststellen das ihr Layout nicht mit dem von EK für die Karte übereinstimmt ..... 



> The picture marked with a star is my PCB and the other with the 2 on it is also an extreme PCB. My chips are so much bigger than the other and I am having trouble with fitting the EK water cooling water block because of the difference in the chips. it is the same one in the picture from gigabyte and the only other picture of my PCB I can find on the internet surely im not the only one with one of these?
> 
> EK cant see the difference and are telling me i have it all wrong. Im not to worried about that part any more Im more interested in why my PCB is different. .


----------

